# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Γιατι

## elen d

Γεια σε όλους.

Πριν από έξι μήνες πέθανε ο πατέρας μου. Είμαι 29 χρονών και ίσως να ακούγεται νορμάλ, αλλά για μένα δεν είναι καθόλου. 

Πριν 21 χρόνια πέθανε η μαμά μου σε τροχαίο. Εγώ ήμουν πολύ μικρή και δεν συνειδητοποιούσα ακριβώς την κατάσταση που επικρατούσε στο σπίτι. 

Ο πατέρας μου δεν το ξεπέρασε ποτέ με αποτέλεσμα να έχει επίδραση στην υγεία του, είχε προβλήματα καρδιάς και αγγείων από τα 49 του και πριν 2 χρόνια έπαθε ένα μικρο εγκεφαλικό που ούτε το καταλάβαμε ούτε είχε συμπτώματα ούτε αρνητικά αποτελέσματα. Τον έπεισαν οι γιατροί μετά από τα στάνταρντ τσεκ-απ να χειρουργηθεί στις καρωτίδες και ίσως και στην καρδιά για βαλβίδα. Ήταν 19 χρόνια στην ιδία κατάσταση αλλά οι γιατροί λέγανε πως ήταν ασυμπτωματικός και τώρα που υπήρξαν συμπτώματα έπρεπε να κάνει χειρουργείο.
Εκείνος φοβόταν και έλεγε πως μια ξαδέλφη του πέθανε μετά από 2 χρόνια. Τα έκανε τα 2 χειρουργεία στις καρωτίδες, οι πιθανότητες ήταν 99% επιτυχία λόγω ηλικίας και τα λοιπά - τότε ήταν 66 ετών- άλλα έπαθε εγκεφαλικό στην εντατική μετά από το πρώτο χειρουργείο και έμφραγμα μετά το δεύτερο χειρουργείο- ευτυχώς ήμουν μέσα στην εντατική κρυφά αφού είχε τελειώσει το επισκεπτήριο και το κατάλαβα αμεσώς δεν ερχόταν κανείς μετά τα πολλά με τις φωνές μου ήρθαν και όλα πήγαν καλά, εκτός από μια μικρή επιβάρυνση στην καρδιά του, κάναμε μετά από λίγο καιρό εξετάσεις για την καρδιά αλλά οι γιατροί είπαν ότι είναι τυχερός και δεν χρειάζεται άλλο χειρουργείο και από δω και πέρα θα ζήσει 10 χρόνια με πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής. .

Τα επόμενα 2 χρόνια όσο περνούσε ο καιρός καλυτέρευε και ψυχολογικά και σωματικά - δούλευε κανονικά και πριν και μετά τα χειρουργεία, ήταν που δραστήριος.

Το τελευταίο εξάμηνο ήταν καλύτερα από ποτέ χαρούμενος όλο βόλτες γέλια και γω τον τελευταίο μήνα χωρίς να το κάνω επίτηδες περνούσα πιο πολύ χρόνο μαζί του.

Στις 14 Αυγούστου έφυγα από το σπίτι στις 8 το απόγευμα για να πάω βόλτα με το φίλο μου και τον άφησα μες τη ζωντάνια και τη χαρά - μιλούσε με τη νονά μου στο τηλέφωνο και γελούσε... μου είπε Ε... μην ξεχάσεις να πάρεις το φάρμακό σου εντάξει παιδί μου?? ναι ναι άντε γεια λέω εγώ.

Γύρισα 01:04 και τον βρήκα καθιστό στον καναπέ όπως καθόταν πάντα σαν να τον έχει πάρει ο ύπνος, ήρεμο αλλά κρύο και κίτρινο. Του έκανα CPR πήρα το φίλο μου και το 166 αλλά δεν γύρισε ποτέ.

Δεν ξέρω γιατί έχω την ανάγκη να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας, ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα.
Νοιώθω πολύ μόνη

----------


## researcher

> Είμαι 29 χρονών και ίσως να ακούγεται νορμάλ, αλλά για μένα δεν είναι καθόλου.



ειναι πολυ οδυνηρος ο θανατος παντα

δεν τον ξεπερναμε ευκολα σαν γεγονος ουτε στα 29 ουτε στα 109

συμπονω

περασατε πολλα

και δεν εχεις ουτε την μητερα σου


ευχομαι ναβρεις ανθρωπους να αγκαλιασεις κ να σε αγκαλιασουν ωστε ολο αυτο να γινει πιο ευκολο για σενα

----------


## elen d

_ευχομαι ναβρεις ανθρωπους να αγκαλιασεις κ να σε αγκαλιασουν ωστε ολο αυτο να γινει πιο ευκολο για σενα_

Δυστυχώς μέχρι τα σαράντα του πατέρα μου ήταν αρκετοί δίπλα μου, φίλοι και συγγενείς, τώρα πια τους αρκεί ένα τηλεφώνημα να μάθουν απλά τα νέα μου και αυτό πολύ αραιά. Σπίτι μου δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ και κοιμάμαι σε μια ξαδέλφη μου. Πάω σε ψυχολόγο αλλά αποτέλεσμα μηδέν, και άνθρωποι δίπλα μου σχεδόν κανείς. Ο καθένας προσπαθεί να μου βρει λύση χρησιμοποιώντας κάποιον άλλο για να με βοηθήσει.

----------


## researcher

ισως δεν εφυγαν ολοι

ισως εφυγες εσυ για λιγο 

γιατι αυτο που βιωνεις ειναι βαρυ

δεν εχεις την μαμα σου απο πολυ μικρη ηλικια

και τωρα φευγει εφυγε και πατερας σου

δεν ειναι λιγο

κι αν δε σε αναζητουν επειδη δεν ξερουν η φοβουνται

αναζητησε τους εσυ

καπιοι σιγουρα θα θελουν να ειναι κοντα σου

δειξε τους τον τροπο

----------


## crazy_diamond

elen μου γεια σου και καλωσήρθες!

Λυπάμαι πολύ για την απώλειά σου και θέλω να σου πω 
όποτε νοιώθεις την ανάγκη να μοιράζεσαι, να επικοινωνείς όλα εκείνα που υπάρχουν μέσα σου, ναι, να το κάνεις. 

Στη δική μου περίπτωση, έτσι όπως βίωσα την απώλεια του πατέρα μου την περασμένη χρονιά, επέλεξα ή με βοήθησε ίσως περισσότερο να απομονωθώ και να πενθήσω. Έτσι ένιωσα και αφέθηκα σε αυτό. Εσύ αισθάνεσαι μόνη και θέλεις ανθρώπους γύρω σου να μοιραστείς τον πόνο, να τον βγάλεις προς τα έξω, γι' αυτό ακριβώς να δώσεις στον εαυτό αυτό που έχει ανάγκη και μη διστάζεις, άπλωσε το χέρι, ζήτησε συντροφιά, ζήτησε πρόθυμα αυτιά που θα σε ακούσουν κι ας είναι έστω και μόνο αυτό, ανθρώπους που θα σου κάνουν μιαν αγκαλιά, που θα μπορείς να είσαι μαζί τους όπως ακριβώς αισθάνεσαι.

Ναι, οι περισσότεροι απομακρύνονται γρήγορα, τους απορροφάει η καθημερινότητα, η δική τους ζωή που τρέχει, άλλες φορές είναι πιθανό να νιώθουν δύσκαμπτοι, να τους κρατάει η αμηχανία και το σάστισμα που αφήνει ο θάνατος απ' το να σε πλησιάσουν. Επιλέγει ο καθένας όσο αντέχει, όσο μπορεί
και επιθυμεί με ποιό τρόπο θα συμμετέχει στο πένθος κάποιου άλλου. Εσύ όμως να ζητήσεις αυτό που χρειάζεσαι.

Δεν υπάρχουν σκέψεις και λόγια να απαντήσουν στα _γιατί_ και αυτά όμως σιγά σιγά ξεθωριάζουν με το χρόνο, και ναι, ακούγεται τόσο τετριμμένο μα εμπιστεύσου το χρόνο, βοηθάει, ανακουφίζει, κι ας φαντάζει αυτό τόσο δύσκολο τις τωρινές στιγμές.
Είναι σημαντικό και που έχεις ζητήσει τη βοήθεια ειδικού, αν όμως καταλαβαίνεις πως ''το αποτέλεσμα είναι μηδέν'' σου προτείνω να το συζητήσεις μαζί του, εξέφρασε και σε αυτόν τους όποιους προβληματισμούς σου.

O Kahlil Gibran έλεγε «_κάθε ανάμνηση είναι μια μορφή συνάντησης_» και αυτό θέλω να σου αφήσω εδώ, τη σκέψη πως ο πατέρας σου _είναι_ ακόμα, μπορεί όχι δίπλα σου, όχι γύρω σου, αλλά *μέσα* σου, και εκεί θα μπορείς πάντα να τον βρίσκεις, είναι κομμάτι σου, όπως και όλα αυτά που μοιραστήκατε τα προηγούμενα χρόνια. 

Μια μεγάλη ζεστή σκέψη από μένα και ευχή για κουράγιο και δύναμη πολλή..

----------


## elen d

Κανένας από τους φίλους και τους συγγενείς, εκτός από την ξαδελφη μου που μένω εκεί, δεν με στιρίζει δεν ξέρω αν δεν έχουν τον τρόπο, εγώ έτσι τους έμαθα, τα ίδια κάνανε και στον πατέρα μου, όταν πεθανε η μάνα μου, μια ζωή ακουγα και ακούω τωρα εμείς σε αγαπάμε ΑΛΛΑ το δειχνουν μόνο με ένα τηλεφώνημα πότε πότε και όταν ερχονται μνημόσυνα μαλώνουν μεταξύ τους ποιος θα φέρει τα κόλυβα. Αυτά οι συγγενείς, οι φίλοι μου λένε συνήθως "α ξέρεις το ξεχνάω ότι έχει πεθανει ο πατεράς σου" αλλά όταν έχουν προβλημα από το ρούχο που σκιστηκε μέχρι το σκύλο που χάθηκε και δεν μπορω να το συνειδητοποιησω, έρχονται σε μενα και αρχιζουν με μια τέταοια αναισθησια και λένε λένε, και μετά από λιγο τσαντίζονται "Μα δεν με ακούς δεν με προσεχεις τι λέω".
Εγώ τι κάνω λέω ευχαριστώ που είστε εδώ παρτε , αδειάστε με....Ο καθένας κριτικάρει τον άλλο ότι δεν μου στεκόνται αλλά στην ουσία όλοι το ιδιο κάνουνε, μια ξαδέλφη μου που από τότε που πεθανε η μητέρα μου την στηριζε ο πατέρας μου και γώ -πάντα την στηριζε η μητέρα μου μέχρι που...- 
μου είπε
"εγώ σε αγαπάω" 
της λέω "ναι μου το απέδειξες παιρνοντας με 5 τηλεφωνα σε 6 μήνες"
μα λέει "πότε θα γίνεις καλά να κάνεις την ψυχολόγο μου πάλι??

Εγώ τι να πώ, κανείς δεν καταλαβαινει.... 

Μου λένε πρέπει να φτιάξεις τη ζωή σου, να κοιτάξεις τον εαυτό σου, μα η ζωή μου ήταν ο πατέρας μου, ήταν το στηριγμα μου, δεν βρίσκω νόημα σε τίποτα χωρις αυτόν, δεν έχω δύναμη χωρις αυτόν, όλοι νόμιζαν ότι ειμαι δυνατη και ξεπερασα τον θάνατο της μητέρας μου άλλα κανεις δεν καταλαβε πότε ότι δεν είχα δυναμη ειχα τον πατέρα μου δεν είχα οικογένεια είχα τον πατέρα μου, δεν ξέρω...

Μου έλεγε ο μπαμπάς μου, θα πεθάνω και τι θα κάνεις..? Του έλεγα ασε τις βλακείες! ο φόβος του εγινε πράξη και ο φοβος μου να μεινω μονη έγινε η ζωη μου...

Ο φίλος μου πιο αδυναμος και δεν ξερω πως να τον χαρακτηρισω αναισθητο μαλώνουμε συνέχεια. Μου λέει ότι έχω άλλαξει δεν τον στηριζω πια , μα ναι τώρα είναι η σειρά του...αλλά λέει πως άλλωτε στενοχωριεται με σκεφτεται και προσπαθει να μου σταθεί και αλλωτε μου λέει "καλα να παθεις σε παρατησαν οι γονεις σου ο καθενας με τον τρόπο του, χεστηκα δεν πας να κουτουλησεις σε κανα στύλο!!!" 
Οι ανθρωποι που έχω διπλά μου ή κάτι περιμένουν από μένα ή βλέπουν εμένα να νοιώθουνε καλά.

Και έλεγα δεν πειράζει έχω την νονά μου, αλλά και αυτή κουραστηκε μέχρι που μου είπε προβλημα σου λυσε το μόνη σου (την απώλεια και το γεγονος οτι έπαθα μετατραυματικο στρες απο αυτο που εζησα εκεινη τη νυχτα και δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω σπίτι μου και με πιάνουν κρισεις πανικού)και της είπα μα γιατί είσαι τόσο ψυχρή , μου λεει έτσι ειναι η ζωη όλοι έχουν προβληματα (χωρισε, εμεινε με 1 παιδι μονη χωρις λεφτα και δουλειά), περασε δυσκολα άλλα όχι τα χειροτερα και τωρα η αδελφη της μαθανε πως έχει καρκινο στον πνευμωνα, αλλά εκεί σκέφτεται τι θα απογινουν τα 2 παιδια της αδελφης της ο αντρας της αδελφης της και οι νυφες.... 
Εμενα γιατι κανεις να μη με σκεφτεται...

Και απο τη αλλή μένω σε μια ξαδελφη μου, που μια ζωη ζηλευε τους πάντες γιατι το παιδι της το δευτερο πεθανε, αυτη έζησε το χειροτερο, εμεις οι υπολοιποι ημασταν κακοι λιγοι δεν ξερω πως ακριβως το ένοιωθε και εμένα μου είπε οτι με φοβοτανε... τωρα ξαφνηκα θέλει να με βοηθησει, δεν μπορω να πω ειμαι σπιτι της 6 μηνες κοιμαμαι τρώο καθομαι, αλλα νοιωθω μονη ακομα και εκει θεωρει πως ειμαι εγωιστρια ναι ωραια δεν έχω γονεις και ειναι εγωισμος να νοιωθω οτι για μενα ειναι οτι χειροτερο...
και οι συμβουλες της είναι να γινω ΠΑΡΤΑΚΙΑΣ για να επιβιωσω και να κοροιδευω τον εαυτο μου.Της λέω δεν μπορω και μου λεει εμενα πεθανε το παιδι μου και το καταφερα....
Μα εκεινη ειχε τον αντρα της το γιο της τον αδελφο της τον πατερα μου και μια θεια μου που οσο κακο και να μας εχει κανει αναγνωριζουν όλοι πωσ τη βοηθησε να συνελθει απο αυτο το σοκ...
αλλα εγω ειμαι η εγωιστρια που έχω μόνο εκείνη, που και η ψυχολογος μου (στην ιδια πηγαινε) μου είπε ότι πιο πολύ αυτη παιρνει βοηθεια απο μενα παρα εγω απο εκεινη... και ειμαι αναγκασμενη καθε βραδυ να πηγαινω εκει αφου σπιτι φρικαρω κα κλεινομαι σε 1 δωματιο χωρις δικαιομα να στενοχωριεμαι, να κλαιω, να αρρωσταινω και να κανω τον καραγκιοζη για να ειναι καλα αυτη! Δεν μπορω να πω με εχουν βοηθησει πιο πολυ απο τον καθενα... τους ευχαριστω αλλα δεν μπορω αλλο να πιεζομαι , δεν αντεχω αλλο...δεν τελειωνει αυτο το εργο ποτε....

----------


## crazy_diamond

elen, 

δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένη να κάνεις την ψυχολόγο σε κανέναν, ιδίως αυτή την εποχή που χρειάζεσαι άλλα πράγματα. 
Καταλαβαίνω όλο το παράπονο..
Αν νιώθεις να αδειάζεις κοντά σε κάποιους ανθρώπους ή να σε βαραίνουν περισσότερο καλύτερα να κρατήσεις απόσταση. 

Αν νιώθεις ότι χρειάζεσαι την υποστήριξη συγκεκριμένων ανθρώπων που σου είναι σημαντικοί να τους το πεις ξεκάθαρα. 
Τώρα, αν θα είναι _εκεί_ για σένα με όποιο τρόπο αυτό έχει να κάνει με το πως νιώθουν οι ίδιοι. 
Ζήτησε όλο το ενδιαφέρον που χρειάζεσαι και προσπάθησε να μην υπομένεις καταστάσεις που σε αδειάζουν.

Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω ήσουν κοντά στους ανθρώπους σου και συνήθως ήσουν εσύ αυτή που έδινες την υποστήριξη. 
Έτσι τους έμαθες, έχουν προσδοκίες να συνεχίσεις να το κάνεις όπως κι αν είσαι, ίσως μάλιστα να μη βλέπουν ότι αυτόν τον καιρό την χρειάζεσαι εσύ.
Ίσως να μην το δείχνεις. Να ''φαίνεται'' ότι αντέχεις.

Γι' αυτό μίλησε σε αυτούς που θέλεις να έχεις κοντά σου, πες καθαρά πώς νιώθεις, τι χρείαζεσαι..

----------


## Παστελι

Κουραγιο ρε παιδια λυπαμαι πολυ και κλαιω οταν διαβαζω τετοια.
Συνεχως σκεφτομαι οτι οι δικοι μου ειναι 60 και 57 και σκεφτομαι ποσα χρονια τους απομενουν ακομα και τρελλενομαι οσο τα σκεφτομαι αυτα.
Δεν ξερω τι θα κανω αν χασω τον ενα απο τους 2 τους λατρευω!Πιστευω οτι αν χασω καποιον θα τρελλαθω.

----------


## carrie

Κουραγιο ελεν, το ξερω η κατασταση ειναι χαλια οταν δεν εχεις ατομα να σε στηριζουνε. Παρε ο,τι μπορει να σου δωσει ο καθενας, και απο κει και περα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ζητησεις και να παρεις κατι παραπανω. Κανεις δεν μπορει να ερθει στη θεση σου απο τους αλλους, και κατι τετοιες φασεις καπως ολοι παγωνουν και ειναι αμηχανοι και δεν ξερουν πως να φερθουν, και δε μπορουν να ειναι μες στο πενθος του αλλου. Εγω ειμαι 26 και εχασα και εγω τον πατερα μου πριν 5 μηνες. Κι εμενα οι φιλοι μου εξαφανιστηκαν, οι τρεις ηρθαν μονο στην κηδεια, και οι δυο στο μνημοσυνο. Τα ξαδερφια επισης εξαφανιστηκαν μετα απο ενα τηλεφωνημα. Εσυ λαμβανεις πολλα μην παραπονιεσαι :P Ειμαι και μοναχοπαιδι, και βρεθηκα με τη μανα μου στο κρεβατι 2 μηνες απο χειρουργειο να εχουμε κηδεια. Οι θειοι και οι θειες βοηθησαν στην αρχη τη μητερα μου. Eμενα μου μιλαγανε οι φιλοι σαν να μην τρεχει τπτ οπως εσενα. Γιατι δεν ειμαι οπως παλια και τι εχω παθει και να παμε για κλαμπινγκ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Μιλαμε σε αλλον πλανητη ζεις αμα δεν εχεις περασει αυτο το πραγμα! Στα δυσκολα οι αδυναμοι την κανουνε κοριτσακι.. Οπως επισης κι αυτοι που δεν ενδιαφερονται πραγματικα.. Εκει φαινονται ολα. Εγω περιμενα να με στηριξουν οι κολλητοι μου, και τελικα με στηριξε ενα φιλαρακι που δεν το περιμενα και ηρθε κατευθειαν με το που το εμαθε απο την Αθηνα και βγαλαμε μαζι το βραδυ. Τον Κολλητο μου δεν τον εχω δει ακομα! Αλλα δε βαριεσαι, καθενας με τον τροπο του! Κατανοηση και ψυχραιμια ελεν, να τους κανεις σαφες οτι περασες απωλεια και δεν εισαι τραλαλα. Και να κλαψεις και να τους φωναξεις και να τους βρισεις. τα παντα δικαιουσαι να κανεις, αλλιως δε νογαει ο κοσμος. Αλλα συγγενεις και φιλοι τωρα θα μου πεις, δεν κοφτονται και πολυ, αυτη ειναι η αληθεια, εχουν τα δικα τους. Sad but true. Yπομονη.

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Μιλαμε σε αλλον πλανητη ζεις αμα δεν εχεις περασει αυτο το πραγμα!


Ακριβώς! Κι επειδή ή εμείς νιώθουμε _εξωγήινοι_ βιώνοντας κάτι τέτοιο ή οι άλλοι που δεν, 
καλό είναι να δίνουμε συντεταγμένες σε όποιον μας ενδιαφέρει και θέλουμε να είναι κοντά μας, κάπως σα να λέμε:
''Τώρα πια βρίσκομαι εδώ και νιώθω/είμαι έτσι και σε χρειάζομαι κι εσένα εδώ μαζί μου..'' γιατί ο άλλος μπορεί να μην το αφουγκραστεί.

Καμιά φορά πρέπει να δυναμώνουμε την ένταση.

----------


## Θεοφανία

ελεν...οταν έχασα τη μαμα μου, είδα να παρελαύνουν απ το σπίτι μας δεκάδες άνθρωποι.
Οι πιο κοντινοί συγγενείς σχεδόν έμεναν σπίτι. Μέχρι τους έξι μήνες, πραγματικά τους είχαμε δίπλα μας, γύρω μας, πάνω μας.
Εγώ προσωπικά τους απέφευγα γιατί ποτέ δεν είχα ιδιαίετερες σχέσεις, πέρα με ελάχιστους. Το τηλ δεν σταμάταγε να χτυπάει μέχρι κάποιο διάστημα, αλλά φυσικά δεν ήταν τίποτε άλλο παρά τυπικό ενδιαφέρον.
Μετά, εξαφανίστηκαν όλοι. 
Όταν σου λέω, εξαφανίστηκαν...κανα τηλ αραιά και που και τίποτε άλλο.
Εγώ όμως είχα τους φίλους μου, είχα δίπλα μου ανθρώπους που με αγαπούσαν και πριν γίνει αυτό και μου σταθηκαν παραπάνω από συγγενείς.
Εσύ έχεις τέτοιους ανθρώπους στη ζωή σου? Έχεις ανθρώπους που στην πορεία της ζωής σου καλλιέργησες μια τέτοιου είδους σχέση που την συμπαράσταση και την παρηγοριά στη δίνουν επειδή τους βγαίνει και όχι επειδή έχουν υποχρέωση λόγω αίματος?
Τους συγγενείς ούτε τους επιλέγουμε, ούτε μας επιλέγουν. 
Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν γιατί δεν είναι δίπλα σου όπως πραγματικά θα ήθελες? 
Όσο για την ξαδέλφη, πιστεύω πως σε περιθάλπτει γιατί έχει μάθει να ζει με το πένθος, το θεωρεί οικείο, και να ξέρεις πως είσαι παρηγοριά γι αυτήν.
Από αυτά που γράφεις καταλαβαίνω πως είσαι σε ένα διαρκή θρήνο. Θέλεις να το μοιραστείς, αλλά δεν υπάρχει κανείς.
Δυστυχώς, όσο και να κλαις, όσο και να χτυπιέσαι, όση κατάθλιψη και να πάθεις, ο θάνατος δεν αλλάζει και όσο περνάει ο καιρός, τόσο μεγαλύτερο θα γίνεται το τραύμα αν δεν προσπαθήσεις εσύ η ίδια να επουλώσεις τις πληγές σου.
Οι έξι μήνες είναι μικρό διάστημα αλλά και μεγάλο. 
Θα περάσουν χρόνια μέχρι να το συνειδητοποιήσεις, αλλά ως συμπάσχουσα θέλω να σου πω, πως όσο χάλια και να γίνεις η απώλεια δεν θα αλλάξει ποτέ, οπότε τι κάνεις?
Σήκω και στάσου στα πόδια σου.

----------


## elen d

Θεοφανία, σκεφτηκα πολυ αυτα που μου ειπες, το ξερω οτι ο θανατος δεν αλλάζει ουτε στο γιατί θα παρω απαντηση, οπως και με τη μητέρα μου 21 χρονια απαντηση δεν πηρα στάθηκα στα πόδια μου για τον πατέρα μου και εκείνος για μένα, αλλά τόσα χρόνια ε'ιχα ενα λόγο τώρα... τι... εχουν περάσει 9 μήνες και 5 μέρες, είμαι τελειως μόνη, θα με παρει κανεις που και που αν με εχει αναγκη να τον βοηθησω αλλα αυτο δεν εχει σημασια, αυτο που δεν θα αλλαξει ειναι οτι να αγαπησω ανθρωπο πιο πολυ απο τον πατερα μου δεν θα μπορεσω , να με αγαπησει οπως εκεινος δεν γινεται, οποτε τι να ζω και να σκεφτομαι πως "ναι ελενα μη εισαι αχαριστη ειχες οικογενεια για 8 χρονια" οταν ολοι οι αλλοι... , ενταξει ξερω τι θα πει ο καθενας σε αυτο οτι υπαρχουν και χειροτερα, αλλα ολοι αυτα που ειναι σαν εμενα ειναι λιγοι τοσο λιγοι τοσο μακρυα μου, διαβάζω συνεχεια διαφορα εδω αλλα δεν εχω βρει κανεναν που να ειναι τοσο μονος..μονος, ναι γεννιομαστε και πεθαινουμε μόνοι, δεν ζουμε μονοι, εγω ομως ζω....και θα ζω... δεν θα ξεχασω ολα αυτα που δεν εζησα ολα αυτα που εχασα, και ναι με τον πατερα μου φταιω εγω το πενθος και η απωλεια της μητερα μου με κατεστρεψε, έχασα τον πατερα πριν φυγει ,νομιζα τα τελευταια χρονια οτι ειχα χρονο για να ζησω οτι αφησα τοτε αλλα οταν ηρθαμε πιο κοντα εφυγε για παντα.. ποσο θα θελα να τον αγγιξω για μια στιγμη να παρω δυναμη απο αυτον να αντεξω οσο αντεξω.....

----------


## boubourina

elen διαβαζω οσα γραφεις και ενα πικρο χαμογελο μου ερχεται στα χειλια
Δεν θα σου πω τιποτα κοριτσακι μου
Δες αν θες το ποστ μου και θα καταλαβεις
Απλα ακουω την εξαφανιση των φιλων και συγγενων και το αδειασμα που νιωθεις και χαμογελω
Μονη σου εισαι και μονο στον εαυτο σου θα πρεπει να επικεντρωθεις και να στηριχτεις.
Ειναι τραγικο οτι εχασες την μαμα σου τοσο μικρη
Ειναι υπεροχο οτι εζησες την χαρα, την τρυφεροτητα και την ασφαλεια του μπαμπα σου που τοσο πολυ σε αγαπησε
Τωρα σκεψου οτι ηρθε η ωρα του αποχωρισμου, ειναι πικρη πολυ πικρη το ξερω αλλα εισαι νεα, εχασες γονιους, ολοι τους χανουμε αλλοι πιο αργα αλλοι πιο γρηγορα, και ερχεται η ωρα που και εμεις με την σειρα μας φτιαχνουμε την δικη μας οικογενεια και μεταφερουμε σε αυτην οτι καλο πηραμε απο τους γονεις μας και οτι καλο δεν προλαβαμε να παρουμε και εχουμε να δωσουμε
Κοιτα πρωτα μεσα σου, σιγουρεψου οτι τους εχεις παντα μεσα στην καρδια σου με τις καλυτερες αναμνησεις, σταματα να εισαι για λιγο η ψυχοθεραπευτρια και η αδελφη του ελεους, κανε μια δικη σου ψυχοθεραπεια και οταν νιωσεις ετοιμη προχωρα παρακατω.
Εχω 3 παιδια και εχασα τον αντρα μου πριν απο 74 μερες
Τα 2 παιδια, ενα αγορι και ενα κοριτσι ειναι 22 και 20 χρονων αντιστοιχα.
Δεν τα γεννησα ηταν του αντρα μου απο τον πρωτο του γαμο
Χανοντας τον πατερα τους εχασαν και τους 2 γονεις ουσιαστικα αφου και η μητερα ειναι ανυπαρκτη
Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο και για αυτα να νιωθουν οτι εγω ειμαι οτι τους απεμεινε απο γονιο.
Αλλα τα βλεπω με οση δυναμη εχουν να στηριζονται, να στηριζουν και εμενα και τον μικρο μας τριχρονο Νικολα
Η ζωη συνεχιζεται κοριτσακι μου
Δεν μου αρεσει που το λεω, και ουτε και εγω το νιωθω ακομα, νιωθω οτι ολα εχουν παγωσει και εχουν σταματησει σε εκεινη τη στιγμη της απωλειας, αλλα σε διαβεβαιωνω οτι η ζωη συνεχιζεται, και η ζωη ειναι δικη σου, μονο δικη σου, ουτε των φιλων ουτε των συγγενων. Ζησε τη ζωη σου πανω σε αυτα που σε διδαξε ο πατερας σου, ζησε με την αναμνηση των οσων καλων στιγμων ζησατε μαζι και φτιαξε τις δικες σου ΜΟΝΑ-ΔΙΚΕΣ σου αναμνησεις απο τον κοσμο τουτο, γραψε τη δικη σου ιστορια και καντην λαμπρη για να χαιρονται και εκεινοι που σε βλεπουν απο ψηλα αγκαλιασμενοι πια μετα απο 21 χρονια χωρισμου.
Φιλια πολλα και καλη δυναμη

----------


## boubourina

ξαναδιαβαζω οσα σου εγραψα και νιωθω γρια!!!! και ειμαι μονο 10 χρονια μεγαλυτερη σου!!!!

----------


## elen d

Εχουν περασει 11 μηνες και 1 βδομαδα, οσο περναει ο καιρος ολα χειροτερευουν, δεν εχω ελπιδα για καλυτερο ουτε σχοτους ουτε διαθεση για τιποτα. Πλεον μονο ο φιλος μου εχει απομεινει ο οποιος τρωει φρικες και πιεζεται του ειναι πολυ βαρυ και δεν αντεχει, γενικως εχει κουραστει απο ολη την κατασταση, το μονο θετικο ειναι πως ακομα αντεχει, ειναι εδω αλλα αυτο δεν με βοηθαει περναει καποιο χρονο μαζι μου αλλα σχεδον τα 3/4 της ημερας μου ειμαι μονη. 

Αρρωσταίνω και δεν υπαρχει κανεις να με προσεξει να με φροντησει, δεν κοιμαμαι τα βραδια παθαινω κρισεις πανικου, και δεν εχω κανεναν να παρω τηλεφωνο να με ηρεμησει, 1 στις 10 1 στις 15 θα παρω το φιλο μου, αλλα αν το κανω πιο συχνα δεν θα με αντεξει και θα φυγει και αυτος, και θα εχει και δικιο, εχει πεσει ολο πανω του. η ψυχιατρος που παω μου λεει πρεπει να το παρω αποφαση οτι ειμαι μονη και να προσπαθησω να κρατηθω στα ποδια μου, αλλα ολα πανε στραβα και ερχονται στιγμες που ευχομαι να φυγω ....

Δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω οτι το ζω ολο αυτο, νοιωθω οτι ζω 2 παραλληλες ζωες....νομιζω πως θα τελειωσει ο εφιαλτης και θα γινουν ολα οπως πριν. δεν την αντεχω τη μοναξια. ολα μου πανε στραβα, δουλεια δεν βρησκω αλλα πλεον κι να βρω δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω ποσο θα αντεξω αυπνη, χειρουργηθηκα μερικους μηνες πριν πεθανει ο πατερας μου και τα 2 χειρουργεια δεν πηγαν καλα, στο χερι μου εχω μικρη αναπηρια και το γονατο μου με πεθαινει απο τους πονους αν ζοριστω.

7 μηνες απο τοτε που τρακαρα με φροντιζε ο πατερας μου και δεν ενοιωθα τοσο πονο και τοσες δυσκολιες στην καθημερηνοτητα, και μαζι με ολα αυτα μου ανεβηκε η χοληστερολη σε ορια επικεινδυνα και η πιεση, εχω παχυνει και καπνιζω και ο γιατρος ειπε οτι παω προοδευτικα για στεφανιαια νοσο. Καθε βραδυ οταν πεφτω αρχιζω και τρωω και καπνιζω ασταματητα για να αντεξω μεχρι να ξημερωσει χωρις να παθω κρισεις και εχω μπει σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο που δεν μπορω να βγω και δεν υπαρχει κανεις να με τραβηξει.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

Αχ,Ελεν! Εγώ ε΄χασα τον άνδρα μου πριν από σχεδόν 4 μήνες και βλέπω ότι ο χρόνος δεν γιατρέυει...αλλά σκοτώνει!!
Πολλα από αυτά που λες περνάω κι΄γω. Μόνο δεν είναι κρίσεις πανικού,είναι ότι τον σκέφτομαι κάθε λεπτό,όπου και να'μαι,και με τρομάζει το μελον χωρίς... Και δεν θέλω να ζήσω,αλλά ΠΡΈΠΕΙ γιατί εχω δυο παιδάκια. Κι'γω δουλεία δεν έχω,όπως και εσυ,αλλά δεν είμαι μόνη,έχω δύο στόματα να τα'ι'σω,και είμαι και ξένη σε αυτή τη χώρα-τη χώρα ΤΟΥ.Εσυ έχασεις τη μάνα σου πολύ μικρη-εγώ τον πατέρα μου δεν τον γνώρισα ποτέ (χωρίσανε) και η μάνα....να μην τύχει σε κανέναν τέτοια μάνα.. Από μικρή βασιζόμουν στον εαυτό μου,δεν γνώρισα αγάπη ως παιδι. Ο άνδρας μου έγινε για μενα τα πάντα...Ηταν σπουδαίος,πραγματικα. Νόμιζα ότι είναι το δώρο του θεου για όλα αυτά που πέρασα...
Και μου τον πήρε και αυτόν!!!!
Σου το λέω για να καταλάβεις,ότι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Εσει έχεις τη ζωη μπροστά σου. Τη δική σου ζωη! Οι γονεις μας φέυγουν,κανένας δεν είναι αφάνατος,πρέπει να μάθεις να ζείς μόνη σου.Εγω ουσιαστικά πάντα μόνη μου ήμουν,ποτέ δεν ήταν η μάνα μου δίπλα όταν τη χρειαζόμουν,ποτέ! Ετσι έμαθα να ζω,αλλά τα 12 χρόνια με τον άνδρα μου με άλλαξαν,ήταν πραγματικά κολόνα του σπιτιού,κολόνα της ζω'ης μου....Η αγάπη μου...
Η ζωή είναι σκληρή,κοριτσάκι μου,και επιβιώνουν οι δυνατοι. Εγώ ψάχνω ακόμα το *γιατι*,αλλά δεν υπάρχει απάντηση. Εσένα ο πατέρας σου,εμένα ο άνδρας μου μας φρόντηζαν πάντα...Πρέπει να μάθουμε τώρα μόνη μας.Δεν ξέρεις τι σε περιμένει στην επόμενη στάση...
Να ξέρεις ότι ο πατέρας σου σε βλέπει από πάνω.Πως νομίζεις θέλει να είσαι?

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

.........Να ξέρεις ότι ο πατέρας σου σε βλέπει από πάνω.Πως νομίζεις θέλει να είσαι? .................

----------


## athinaelgo

το περασες εμεις που ειμαστε σ'αυτη την κατασταση τωρα τι κανουμε και ειμαστε απο νοσοκομειο σε νοσοκομειο?

----------


## elen d

Δεν ειναι το ιδιο. οπως λες εσεις!! ειστε εσεις και ακομα δεν περνας τιποτα καλη μου. Δεν εχασες τους 2 γονεις σου απο ξαφνικο θανατο χωρις αιτιο??... μην συγκρινεις καταστασεις, καταλαβαινω εχεις θυμο μεσα σου, τελος παντων σου ευχομαι να ειναι ολα παραστικα, αν οχι τοτε να εχεις παντα ανθρωπους διπλα σου να σε στηριζουν.. καλη τυχη...

----------


## elen d

Δεν μπορω αλλο τη μοναξια ειμαι τοσο μονη προσπαθω να επικοινωνησω με ανθρωπους "δικους μου" αλλα παιρνω συνεχως απορρηψη, ωρες ωρες νιοωθω οτι δεν υπαρχω απλα, οχι οτι δεν ειναι κανενας για μενα διπλα. Δεν το αντεχω αυτο, ψαχνω να βρω που φταιω και δεν καταληγω πουθενα.. η ψυχιατρος μου, μου ειπε εισαι μονη σου παρτο αποφαση και ζησε με αυτο, αλλα δεν παλευεται αυτο το πραγμα, βαρεθηκα να "παρακαλαω" να μου δωσουν σημασια, δεν μιλω σε κανεναν για τα προβληματα μου για να μη φυγουν αλλα δεν εχω και την τρελλη διαθεση προφανως για να με κανουν παρεα, Δεν πριζω κανεναν, δεν γλκρινιαζω σε κανεναν, μονο λιγη παρεα θελω να ξεχαστω να νοιωσω οτι υπαρχω... Υπαρχουν συγγενεις που λενε οτι με αγαπανε αλλα απο πραξεις κανενας τους, με ενα τηλεφωνο στο χερι ειμαι και δεν ξερω ποιον να παρω να μιλησω ολοι παντα κατι αλλο εχουν να κανουν, ναι το καταλαβαινω οτι εχουν τις δικες τους ζωες, μα αν δεν εχουν χωρο για μενα τοτε πως με αγαπουν, ωραιος τροπος, σε αγαπαμε αλλα μην μας "ενοχλεις"... Δεν ξερω τι να κανω αν τους πω πως πνμιγομαι θα ειναι σαν να ζητω ελεημοσυνη ,αν απλα παιρνω για να παω για ενα καφε δεν μπορει κανεις... Ακομα και δω στο forum που υποτιθεται οτι ολοι εχουν προβληματα, ειναι μονοι σχετικα, και σε καταλαβαινουν περισσοτερο παλι γρεφω και η μου λενε την δικη τους ιστορια [ καταλαβαινω πως διαβαζοντας για προβληματα θα θυμιθεις και τα δικα σου] και παλι νοιωθω σαν να μην ποσταρονται ολα αυτα που γραφω... 

Ευχομαι κανεις να μην βρεθει στη θεση που ειμαι τωρα.

----------


## carrot

elen, πολλοί άνθρωποι είναι μοναχικοί η περνανε φάσεις μοναξιάς. Μερικές φορές συνανταω ανθρώπους και μετά το μετανιώνω που δεν απέκτησα επαφή να έχω μια επικοινωνία να βγαίνω για ένα καφέ. Όχι απαραίτητα για σχέση αλλά και για παρέα. Το ίδιο μπορεί να σκέφτονται και άλλοι. Άλλωστε οι άνθρωποι παντρεύονται περισσότερο από φόβο μοναξιάς, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουν δικαίωμα και όσοι δεν παντρεύονται να έχουν ανθρώπους κοντά τους. Άλλωστε λένε πως οι φιλίες κρατάνε περισσότερο αν και εγώ δεν έχω διαπιστώσει κάτι τέτοιο μέχρι στιγμής.

Είναι δύσκολο μπορώ να το φανταστώ η κατάσταση που συνέβη με τους γονείς σου και συμβαίνει συχνά. Σε άλλους ανθρώπους συμβαίνει σε πολύ μικρότερη ηλικία, να χάνουν και τους δύο, μπορεί να τους οδηγήσει ακόμα και στο να παρατήσουν το σχολείο η να φύγουν να πάνε αλλού να ζήσουν.
Αν μπορείς να βρείς τρόπους να έχεις μια οικονομική ασφάλεια πιστεύω θα ήσουν σε καλύτερη ψυχολογία. Είναι δύσκολο για τους περισσότερους το οικονομικό.
Αν είχες βέβαια και ανθρώπους με αμοιβαίο ενδιαφέρον θα ήσουν καλά. Έτσι νομίζω είναι, δεν είναι μόνο το οικονομικό είναι λίγο απόλα στη ζωή που χρειάζονται.

----------


## elen d

Ακομα οικονομικο προβλημα δεν εχω, εχω το σπιτι μου. Αλλα αυτο με τα λεφτα εχω βαρεθει να το ακουω, μου εχουν πει κατα καιρους φαντασου να μην ειχες σπιτι τοσος κοσμος αντιμετωπιζει οικονομικο προβλημα και συ που εχεις το σπιτι σου και διαφορα τετοια. τι να το κανω το σπιτι να μιλαω με τα ντουβαρια??? και το θεμα ειναι οτι και να θελω να βρω μια δουλεια με τις κρισεις πανικου που εχω μενω αυπνη εδω και 11 μηνες δεν εχω καταφερει να κοιμηθω πριν να ξημερωσει. Το οικονομικο ειναι το τελευατιαο που με αποσχολει δεν με νοιαζει αν θα εχω να φαω η οχι, αυτο που με νοιζει ειναι να νοιωθω οτι υπαρχω και μαζι με τον πατερα μου πεθανε και ενα δικο μου κομματι που κανεις δεν μπορει να το αναπληρωσει ακομα και αν ηθελε, και στην προκειμενη περιπτωση κανεις δεν θελει...Δεν εχω να μοιραστω πραγματα συναισθηματα αγαπη... σεν εχω που να τη δωσω και απο που να τυην παρω... και οι φιλοι, ειχα παρα πολλους αλλα ... σε καθε ασχημο δυσκολο γεγονος της ζωης μου το νουμερο μικραινε, μεχρι που εφτασε στο απολυτο μηδεν. Βλεπεις δεν ειχα πολλα να προσφερω πια... Θα με θυμιθουν μονο και εφοσον εχουν προβλημα οτι και να ειναι αυτο αλλα εκεινοι σε μενα ξεχνανε οτι περναω τη δυσκολοτερη φαση της ζωης μου.... η απλα δεν τους νοιαζει! Αλλα τι να κανουμε ετσι οπως εστρωσα θα κοιμηθω, η ψυχιατρος λεει, οτι εφτιαξα φιλιες με λαθος βαση "εσυ ησουν το στιρηγμα σε μικρο κουτακι στο κεφαλι τους, τωρα που δεν μπορεις πια να στιριζεις αλλα χριεζεσαι εσυ στιρηγμα φευγουν ψαχνουν να το βρουν αλλου - παντα ειχες ενα καλαθι με δωρα ολοι θα ερχοντουσαν κοντα σου να παρουν απο αυτο προσφερεις, τωρα το καλαθι ειναι αδειο... δε θα ερχοταν καποιος ποτε να μοιραστει το καλαθι του μαζι σου, αλλα μονο αυτοι που δεν ειχαν δικο τους" αυτα ηταν τα λογια της...

----------


## COSTAS

elen d ακριβώς το ιδιο περναω και εγω.Πριν ενα μηνα εχασα την μητερα μου.Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα. Αν θελεις στειλε μου email

----------


## chaos_

Βρε κοπέλα μου δεν έχω χάσει κανέναν γονιό αλλά συγγενείς και φίλους έχω χάσει πολλούς τα τελευταία χρόνια και ήταν οδυνηρό. Αυτό που εγώ έχω να σου πω είναι πως δεν συμφωνώ και πολύ με τη ψυχίατρο. Άνθρωποι που μας αγαπούν υπάρχουν αλλά ίσως δεν ήταν κατάλληλοι αυτοί με τους οποίους συναναστρεφόσουν. Πάντως πιστεύω ότι ο καλύτερος φίλος παραμένει ο εαυτός μας.

----------


## elen d

ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ, ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΘΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ 4 ΤΟΙΧΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΩ. ΑΛΛΑΞΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΛΛΗ, ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΣΗ...ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΤΥΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΗΛΙΘΙΑ, ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ

----------


## chaos_

ε ο, τι δν μας σκοτώνει μας κάνει δυνατότερους. προσωπικά αν κάποιος πει ότι με θέλει για φίλο του δεν τον τεστάρω να δω αν λέει αλήθεια ή
κινείται από συμφέρον. εγώ που στα λέω αυτά είμαι 30 χρ. μα αν μερικοί αποδείχτηκαν παπάρες κάποιος θα υπάρχει που να αξίζει. δν μπορεί να
ήταν όλοι έτσι. μήπως να το αναθεωρούσες? μήπως με τη συμπεριφορά σου τους έδιωξες? (...) ε υπάρχει κ αυτό το forum να μοιραστείς το
πρόβλημά σου. ξαδέρφια?? υπάρχουν?? φίλοι του φίλου σου??

----------


## elen d

οι συγγενεις ειναι που εξαφανηστικαν πρωτοι απο ολους. οσο ζουσε ο πατερας μου ολοι ηταν μεσα στο σπιτι, μολις εφυγε ξαφνικα ολοι αποφασισαν πως ο φιλος μου επρεπε να μου σταθει. εκεινοι παιραν κανα τηλεφωνο να δουν τι κανω και να μου πουν ποσο πολυ με αγαπουν, αλλα πως δεν μπορουν να ερθουν απο το σπιτι γιατι ξαφνηκα εχουν προβληματα και δεν μπορουν,ξερεις υπαρχει κριση.οι φιλοι προτοιμησαν αλλες παρεες που εχει καλυτερη διαθεση για να βγαινουν.

----------


## chaos_

Σε πιάνω. τώρα πιο είναι το αντικειμενικό πρόβλημα? σ λείπει η παρέα? οικονομικά? τι?

----------


## elen d

ολα ειναι στραβα κανεισ δεν με βοηθαει, δεν εχω δουλεια, δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω τη νυχτα και κοιμαμαι το πρωι αφου εχει ξημερωσει. Δεν εχω κανεναν να μιλησω, ο φιλος μου τα εχει παιξει γιατι μονο σε αυτον μιλαω και ενταξη περιμενα λιγη βοηθεια απο τους συγγενεις ουλαχιστον λιγη συμπαρασταση,. πριν 10 μερες επεσα και χτυπησα ασχημα το ποδι και τη μεση μου και δεν ηρθε κανενας να με βοηθησει δεν αντεχεται αλλο αυτο το πραγμα, και το χειροτερο ειναι πως ολοι που εχουν εξαφανιστει εχουν παρε βοηθεια και αγαπη και απο μενα αλλα και απο τον πατερα μου. δεν εχω μαθει ετσι, οποιος ειχε προβλημα οτι και να ηταν αυτο εμεις ημασταν παντα διπλα σε οποιον το ειχε αναγκη ακομα και αν δεν το ζητουσε και τωρα τα εχουν ξεχασει ολα αυτα

----------


## chaos_

> ολα ειναι στραβα κανεισ δεν με βοηθαει, δεν εχω δουλεια, δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω τη νυχτα και κοιμαμαι το πρωι αφου εχει ξημερωσει. Δεν εχω κανεναν να μιλησω, ο φιλος μου τα εχει παιξει γιατι μονο σε αυτον μιλαω και ενταξη περιμενα λιγη βοηθεια απο τους συγγενεις ουλαχιστον λιγη συμπαρασταση,. πριν 10 μερες επεσα και χτυπησα ασχημα το ποδι και τη μεση μου και δεν ηρθε κανενας να με βοηθησει δεν αντεχεται αλλο αυτο το πραγμα, και το χειροτερο ειναι πως ολοι που εχουν εξαφανιστει εχουν παρε βοηθεια και αγαπη και απο μενα αλλα και απο τον πατερα μου. δεν εχω μαθει ετσι, οποιος ειχε προβλημα οτι και να ηταν αυτο εμεις ημασταν παντα διπλα σε οποιον το ειχε αναγκη ακομα και αν δεν το ζητουσε και τωρα τα εχουν ξεχασει ολα αυτα


η αγνωμοσύνη είναι όντως ελεεινή. κοίτα λοιπόν το φίλο σου και τον εαυτό σου και γράφτους αν θες τη γνώμη μου. 2 μέρες είμαι εδώ και έχω διαβάσει τα απίστευτα.

----------


## elen d

Εισαι τυχερος που απλα διαβαζεις τετοιες καταστασεις και δεν τις ζεις.

----------


## chaos_

> Εισαι τυχερος που απλα διαβαζεις τετοιες καταστασεις και δεν τις ζεις.


συμφωνώ ρε κοπελιά.

----------


## kyknos25

ελεν συμφωνω απολυτα με τη θεοφανια.
σηκω κ στασου στα ποδια σου :Wink: και μη λυγισεις ποτε θα προσθεσω εγω!

----------


## chaos_

είσαι πιο καλά τώρα?

----------


## chaos_

> Δεν μπορω αλλο τη μοναξια ειμαι τοσο μονη προσπαθω να επικοινωνησω με ανθρωπους "δικους μου" αλλα παιρνω συνεχως απορρηψη, ωρες ωρες νιοωθω οτι δεν υπαρχω απλα, οχι οτι δεν ειναι κανενας για μενα διπλα. Δεν το αντεχω αυτο, ψαχνω να βρω που φταιω και δεν καταληγω πουθενα.. η ψυχιατρος μου, μου ειπε εισαι μονη σου παρτο αποφαση και ζησε με αυτο, αλλα δεν παλευεται αυτο το πραγμα, βαρεθηκα να "παρακαλαω" να μου δωσουν σημασια, δεν μιλω σε κανεναν για τα προβληματα μου για να μη φυγουν αλλα δεν εχω και την τρελλη διαθεση προφανως για να με κανουν παρεα, Δεν πριζω κανεναν, δεν γλκρινιαζω σε κανεναν, μονο λιγη παρεα θελω να ξεχαστω να νοιωσω οτι υπαρχω... Υπαρχουν συγγενεις που λενε οτι με αγαπανε αλλα απο πραξεις κανενας τους, με ενα τηλεφωνο στο χερι ειμαι και δεν ξερω ποιον να παρω να μιλησω ολοι παντα κατι αλλο εχουν να κανουν, ναι το καταλαβαινω οτι εχουν τις δικες τους ζωες, μα αν δεν εχουν χωρο για μενα τοτε πως με αγαπουν, ωραιος τροπος, σε αγαπαμε αλλα μην μας "ενοχλεις"... Δεν ξερω τι να κανω αν τους πω πως πνμιγομαι θα ειναι σαν να ζητω ελεημοσυνη ,αν απλα παιρνω για να παω για ενα καφε δεν μπορει κανεις... Ακομα και δω στο forum που υποτιθεται οτι ολοι εχουν προβληματα, ειναι μονοι σχετικα, και σε καταλαβαινουν περισσοτερο παλι γρεφω και η μου λενε την δικη τους ιστορια [ καταλαβαινω πως διαβαζοντας για προβληματα θα θυμιθεις και τα δικα σου] και παλι νοιωθω σαν να μην ποσταρονται ολα αυτα που γραφω... 
> 
> Ευχομαι κανεις να μην βρεθει στη θεση που ειμαι τωρα.


σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα κ ας μην τα έχω τεράσει αυτά. πες μας νεώτερα, μας ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## elen d

Δεν εχει και τιποτα καινουριο. Ειμαι συνεχως μονη εκτος απο τις ωρες που ερχεται ο φιλος μου. Ολοι οι συγγενεις ... τιποτα αλλοι δεν νοιαζονται, αλλοι ειναι αδυναμοι, αλλοι δεν με συμπαθουν, και αλλοι φθονουν αυτα που ειχα οταν ειχα τον πατερα μου, δηλαδη τα λεφτα του και την φημη του. το συνηθιζεις, βασικα οσο λιγοτεροι υπαρχουν γυρο μου τοσο λιγοτερο νοιωθω οτι υπαρχω.Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ξερεις πως ανθρωποι που βοηθησες αγαπησες νοιαστηκες, οταν βρεθεις σε αναγκη οχι μονο δεν ειναι διπλα σου αλλα προσπαθουν να μειωσουν αυτο που υπαρχει για να μην νοιωσουν λιγοι. Η αδελφη του πατερα μου πηρε τηλ μετα απο 2 μηνες περιπου απο το μνημοσυνο για το χρονο για να μου πει στην ουσια ε δεν εγινε και τιποτα δεν εισαι η μονη που εχασες ενα πατερα....τι να πω τη μια τα σκεφτομαι και μπολκαρη ο εγκεφαλος μου με το ειδος τοων ανθρωπων που υπαρχουν και απο την αλλη με πιανουν τα γελια...δεν ξερω

----------


## elen d

20 μηνες εχουν περασει και ακομα να το συνειδητοποιησω. και ακομα ειμαι μονη, ο μονος που ειχε μεινει ηταν ο φιλος μου αλλα και αυτος τωρα αντιμετωπιζει δικο του προβλημα υγειας στην οικογενει και απλα θυμηθηκε να μου πει πως οσα χρονια με ξερει αυτος και οι γονεις συζητουσαν για τον πατερα μου, οτι ειναι με το ενα ποδι στον ταφο , οτι ειναι ελαττωματικος πεθερος, και διαφορα τετοια.. και το μονο που γνωριζαν ειναι πως ο πατερας μου ειχε πιεση και χοληστερινη, εμενα αυτο μου δειχνει πως για να νοιωσουν καλα συγκριναν το γεγονος οτι ειναι υγιεις και μεις οχι, δεν βρησκω αλλο λογο απο το οτι ετσι νοιωθαν καλυτερα με το να γελουν με το δικο μου προβλημα. δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι μου το ειπε, ισως γιατι ειδε ποσο στενοχωρηθηκα με το προβλημα του αλλα γιατι να ενοχλει καποιον η συμπονια και το ενδιαφερον και η βοηθεια. Δεν ξερω τι να σκεφτω, επεσα απο τα συννεφα, ο πατερας μου θα ελεγε, δεν πειραζει δεν ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι , αλλα εγω δεν μπορω να το δεχτω το μονο που μου ερχεται στο μυαλο ειναι αυτα που κοροιδευεις τα λουζεσαι αλλα δεν ειμαι γω αυτη ..δεν θελω να γινω ετσι... δεν θελω να με κανει ο πονος μου μια αλλη...

----------


## Tsip

Καλησπέρα,
δε ξέρω σε τι φάση σε βρίσκω γιατί το τελευταίο μήνυμα σου ήταν πριν κάποιους μήνες, αισθάνθηκα την ανάγκη να σου γράψω γιατί λίγο πολύ ζω παρόμοια κατάσταση κ έχω ανάλογα συναισθήματα. Απόψε ύστερα από μια ακόμη διένεξη μεταξύ των αναρίθμητων που έχω με την αδελφή μου, ασφυκτιώ κ έψαχνα απαντήσεις; παρηγοριά; ποιος ξέρει τι στο διαδίκτυο, έτσι βρήκα το μηνυμα σου. Έχω χάσει τη μαμα μου εδώ κ ένα χρόνο ενώ τον πατέρα μου τον έχασα στην εφηβεία, αφόρητη μονάξιά, κι όλα όπως τα περιγράφεις οι συγγενείς μπλεγμένοι στα δικά τους συμπλέγματα, χωμένοι στις τακτοποιημένες ζωούλες τους ανύπαρκτοι, οι φίλοι κωφεύουν, δεν έχουν χρόνο για τα δυσάρεστα, ψάχνουν αυτί να ακούσει τα δικά τους προβλήματα το οποίο προσφέρω αλλά το δικό μου χάος το κουβαλάω μόνη, ή σχεδόν.Κρέμομαι εδω κ εναμισυ χρόνο συναισθηματικά από το φίλο μου που έχει γίνει πατέρας μανα αδερφός, όλα. Αισθάνομαι ότι δεν έχω σπίτι πια να γυρίσω, μόνο ντουβάρια εδώ κι εκεί. 
Συχνά εφαρμόζω αυτό που σου χε πει η ψυχολογος, το παίρνω απόφαση κ ξεκινάω τη μέρα γιατί πρέπει. όχι γιατι το θέλω. ΄Ομως καποια στιγμή επανέρχομαι εξουθενωμένη από όλη αυτή την προσπάθεια για να βγάλω τη μέρα... Χάος. δουλειά δεν έχω κ οικονομικά πιέζομαι κ αγχώνομαι όμως νομιζω ότι ακόμα κι αν όλα ηταν εντάξει επαγγελματικά, πάλι τίποτα δε θα άλλαζε: μου λείπει αφόρητα η μανούλα μου, καποιες φορές ακόμα κ τώρα δεν το πιστεύω ότι έχει φύγει, πηγή δύναμης ήταν, δεν το πιστεύω ότι όποια σταθέρα είχα στη ζωή μου δεν υπάρχει, ότι ο,τι ως τώρα αποτελούσε την καθημερινότητα κ τη ζωή μου είναι πλέον αναμνηση. Οργη κ θλίψη.
Για τους φίλους κ ακόμα περισσότερο για τους συγγενείς δε με νοιάζει, δε βασιζόμουν ποτέ σ αυτούς, είχα καταλάβει νωρίτερα τι παίζει με τις φιλίες κ οι οι συγγενεις πάντα απόντες ήταν. Χαμογελάω ωστόσο με πικρία γιατί επιβεβαιώνουν με τη στάση τους την άποψη που είχα για εκείνους. Κρίμα που δε συμβαίνουν θαύματα κ όλα είναι αναμενόμενα. Και στην αρρώστια της μαμάς μου από την προοπτική του θαύματος κρεμόμουν, έλεγα δε μπορεί, θα μας λυπηθεί, αλλά έμεινα να το περιμένω..
Σου έγραψα γιατί πονάω πολύ απόψε κ μάλλον καταλαβαίνεις γιατί τον ξέρεις αυτό τον πόνο. Νομίζω ότι μόνο όταν το έχεις βιώσει μπορείς να το καταλάβεις γι αυτό δείξε επιείκια στο φίλο σου, θέλει μάλλον να βοηθήσει αλλά γίνεται αδέξιος γιατί δε ξέρει, κι εγώ ο,τι μαλακία θες έχω ακούσει από καλοπροαίρετους κατα τ άλλα ανθρώπους.
Δε ξέρω πως να κλείσω, ίσως με το να σε ευχαριστήσω που με διάβασες.
Καληνύχτα

----------


## nflu

elen d....διαβασα το θεμα σου απο την αρχη....και θα ειμαι λιγο σκληρη μαζι σου..πιο πολυ γιατι η ιδια η ζωη ειναι σκληρη σκετο.......
γιατι πιστευεις ....οτι ειναι κανεις υποχρεωμενος ή απλα πρεπει να σε καταλαβει να σου συμπαρασταθει να νιωσει τον πονο σου και να σε φροντισει.....επειδη το εκανε ο πατερας σου;λοιπον κανεις δεν χρειαζεται να κανει τιποτα απο ολα αυτα παρα μονο εσυ απεναντι στον εαυτο σου.....
μου δινεις την εντυπωση...πως εχεις κολλησει σε μια παιδικη ηλικια....καπου εκει που εχασες την μαμα σου και αγκιστρωθηκες στον πατερα σου......κι ολα αυτα τα χρονια ξεχασες να παρεις τον εαυτο σου στα δικα σου χερια......τον αφησες...γλυκα στα χερια του μπαμπα..και τωρα που εκεινος χαθηκε....δεν εχεις τιποτα....
ο θανατος...ειναι μερος της ζωης....δεν ειναι ουτε καλος ,ουτε κακος....απλα δεδομενος για ολους μας....
αυτο που εχει σημασια ειναι τα χρονια που μοιραστηκες με ενα αγαπημενο προσωπο.....αν ηταν ομορφα...και σου προσφεραν αγαπη και τρυφεροτητα......
αυτες οι στιγμες μετρανε......
θρηνεις ακομα....αλλα πιστευω οχι για τον πατερα σου...που σιγουρα υπεραγαπουσες...αλλα για το κομματι του εαυτου σου...που πηρε μαζι του.....
λοιπον....ηρθε ο καιρος να μεγαλωσεις.....λυπαμαι....αλλ α δεν γινεται διαφορετικα.....
στα λεω αυτα κοριτσι μου...για να καταλαβεις οτι εσυ εισαι ακομα ζωντανη και οφειλεις και στον εαυτο σου και στην μνημη των γονιων σου να ζησεις.....κι αν κοιταξεις καλα γυρω σου θα δεις πως υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που σαγαπανε.....ανθρωποι ισως οχι τελειοι...αλλα σ'αγαπανε......
δεν θυμαμαι που ειχα διαβασει καποτε κατι πολυ ομορφο..ή αν μου το χε πει καποιος.....
οι ψυχες λεει οσο βλεπουν τους αγαπημενους τους πισω να υποφερουν και να κλαινε...δεν μπορουν να απελευθερωθουν και να πεταξουν ελευθερες.... μενουν κολλημενες στη γη...και στεναχωριουνται μαζι με τα αγαπημενα τους προσωπα.....
ισως να ακουγεται λιγο παιδικο.... μα αν απο καπου οι ψυχες μας βλεπουν....σκεψου ποσο αληθινο μπορει να ειναι.....

----------


## elen d

λυπάμαι πολύ αλλά από τα οκτώ μου τα ψάχνω αυτά τα άτομα. η θεία μου με κακοποιούσε σωματικά για επτά χρόνια και ξετίναξε τον πατέρα μου οικονομικά όπως και όλες οι αδελφές της μάνας μου, και όπως και οι αδελφές του πατέρα μου. ο πατέρας μου δεν έδινε μόνο αυτός ζωή σε μένα αλλά και εγώ σε αυτόν. δεν άντεχε το χαμό της μαμάς μου. ναι το δέχομαι πως η σχέση μας ήταν διαφορετική μια κοινή κλασσική οικογένεια. ήμασταν οι δυο μας και 9 αρπακτικά δίπλα. μόλις πέθανε ο πατέρας μου οι αδελφές του μου είπαν "πόσα λεφτά σου άφησε κάνα εκατομμύριο??" μόλις μάθανε πως δεν είχαμε μετρητά αλλά μόνο το σπίτι που μέναμε τόσα χρόνια και μια μισοτελειωμένη οικοδομή μου είπαν δεν πειράζει έχεις σπίτι δικό σου όμως και εξαφανίστηκαν. το σόι της μάνας μου μου είπε πως τον σκότωσα για να του φάω τα λεφτά του. οι φίλες μου μετά από τα 2 χειρουργεία που έκανα και μετά το θάνατο του πατέρα μου μου είπαν "μα έχεις το σπίτι σου τι πειράζει... για το χερι σου (εχω αναπηρια πια) ε δεν εγινε και τιποτα θα μάθεις να τα κανεις ολα με το αλλο, και για το ποδι μου δεν γινεται να τα εχουμε ολα στη ζωη... δηλαδή τι εγω δεν ειχα δικαωμα σε γονείς αλλα ουτε και στην υγεια μονο σε ενα σπιτι ??????και θα πρεπει να ειμαι και ευτυχισμένη για αυτο, και επειδη δεν ειμαι , μου ειπαν δεν εισαι και η καταλληλη παρεα για να διακεδασαουμε αλλα όταν εχουν πρόβλημα χτυπαει το κινητο μου .... κατά τα αλλα υπαρχουν πολυ ανθρωποι διπλα μου οι περισσότεροι αγαπουσαν τι??? τα λεφτα του πατερα μου την επιτυχια του στον εργασιακο τομεα - μαλλον αυτο- και οι φίλοι??? τι την υπομονη μου η θεληση μου να βοηθαω τους αλλους , βεβαια αλλα τωρα που εγω χρειάστηκα στήριξη _δεν πειραζει εχεις να δινει 30 ευρω σε ψυχολογο τη βδομαδα τι να μας κανεις εμας_?? με δουλευεις.... σοβαρα τωρα πραγματικα με δουλευεις...??? και εγώ πρέπει να νοιώθω καλά που έφυγαν και οι δυο γονείς μου από ξαφνικό θάνατο και εγώ δεν ήμουν καν 30 χρονών, να ξεχάσω τη συμπεριφορά όλων αυτών που και εγώ και ο πατέρας μου στηρίξαμε όχι όσο μπορούσαμε αλλά όσο χρειαζόντουσαν και οκ αλλά ούτε ένα ευχαριστώ.... όχι δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω θέλω και γω τον πατέρα μου έστω μόνο τον έναν γονιό να είναι δίπλα μου όταν πονάω όταν είμαι μονή και φοβάμαι όταν μου κάνουν όλοι αυτοί πόλεμο για την περιουσία μου όταν θα παντρευτώ όταν θα γεννήσω όταν θα κλαίω και όταν θα γελάω... αλλά τι να κάνουμε αφού εγώ επέζησα ας ζήσω και ας είμαι και μόνη δεν πειράζει γιατί, γιατί θα με βλέπει από κει που είναι θα κλαίει και αυτός όσο και γω αν αρχίσω να γελάω μόνη μου στο σπίτι έτσι όπως είναι η ζωή μου πιο πολύ θα ανησυχήσει γιατί το μόνο που θα σκεφτεί είναι πως πέρασα στην άλλη πλευρά την τρέλλα... αυτό παλεύω.... και θα πάρω όσο χρόνο μπορώ. δεν έγραψα εδώ για μου πείτε τι να κάνω η τι δεν κάνω σωστά αλλά για να νοιωσω πως δεν είμαι τελείως μόνη πως υπάρχουν και άλλοι σαν και μένα αλλά όπως θα έχεις διαβάσει δεν είναι και πολλοί..... ευτυχώς!

----------


## elen d

το μόνο που έχω είναι 20 χρόνια αναμνήσεις τα 13 σχετικά καλά μέσα στις αρρώστιες είχα και τον πατέρα μου άρρωστο αλλά τον είχα, αυτό μου εχει μείνει, η βέρα του και τις αναμνήσεις μας... είναι πολύ λίγες για να με κρατήσουν μια ζωή ολόκληρη...

----------


## nflu

Δεν ξερω καν αν πρεπει να μπω στην διδικασια να σου απαντησω....γιατι πραγματικα σεβομαι την θεση σου και το πως νιωθεις...οσο κι αν σου ειναι αδυνατον να το καταλαβεις.....
μαθε λοιπον πως κι εγω εχω χασει τους δυο γονεις μου....με διαφορα ενος χρονου....τον εναν μετα απο 6 χρονια που φροντιζα κατακοιτο απο εγκεφαλικο...και μετα απο ενα χρονο..την μανα μου σε τροχαιο...οπου την βρηκα κομματια στο νεκροθαλαμο του νοσοκομειου.....αλλα εσενα οι ιστοριες των αλλων ειπαμε δεν σε ενδιαφερουν....
ουτε θες να σου πουν πως να νιωθεις.....
ελπιζω να καταφερεις να βρεις την ακρη......

----------


## elen d

Είναι πολύ εύκολο για όλους να βρίσκουν στις ζωές των άλλων λάθη ανικανότητα αδυναμία ευαισθησία και άλλα για να νιώσουν καλά για τον ίδιο τους τον εαυτό. 

Τη ζωή μου στα χέρια μου την έχω όσο και αν δε μου αρέσει αυτό. Δεν αρέσει σε κανέναν η μοναξιά, η αχαριστία και το άδικο, εμένα γιατί πρέπει να μου αρέσει γιατί πρέπει εσύ ξωτικό να με χαρακτηρίζεις ανώριμη χωρίς καν με με γνωρίζεις, γιατί γράφεις εδώ, τι θες να κερδίσεις γιατί απαντάς?? 

Απορώ εσύ που κρίνεις εμένα και πιθανώς και άλλους έχεις τη ζωή σου στα χέρια σου, είσαι ικανός για τα πάντα, για κάθε αναποδιά και κάθε χαστούκι της ζωής? Μπορείς να ξεπεράσεις τα πάντα, να αντιμετωπίσεις όλα τα θέματα της ζωής σου, να ζήσεις μόνος χωρίς καμία βοήθεια και να είσαι ικανοποιημένος με τον εαυτό σου, και το πιο βασικό να είσαι πλήρης από τη ζωή και ευτυχισμένος?? αν ναι, τι κάνεις σε αυτό το forum??

Όλοι έχουμε προβλήματα, για τον καθένα είναι διαφορετικά αλλά ο πόνος παραμένει ο ίδιος για όλους.
Δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες δυνάμεις ούτε τα ίδια εφόδια.

Προφανώς είσαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να μιλάς έτσι σε άλλους ανθρώπους που πονάνε, αλλά ίσως και να έχεις το δικαίωμα για κάποιο δικό σου λόγω να είσαι επιθετικός προσβλητικός και στενόμυαλος. 

Λυπάμαι πολύ για το πως βλέπεις τα πράγματα, θα προσπαθήσω να μην είμαι προσβλητική απέναντί σου, ίσως ο "θεός" εσένα δεν σου στέρησε τα πάντα για σενα , ίσως σου τα έδωσε όλα και γιαυτό έχεις αυτήν τη στάση, δεν ξέρω δεν μπορώ να μαντέψω, δεν τα ξέρω όλα.

Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι όταν ο συνάνθρωπος σου πονά είναι πεσμένος κάτω του δίνεις το χέρι να σηκωθεί δεν τον κατακρίνεις για την πτώση του, αλλά και πάλι αυτό είναι δική μου θεωρία και πράξη, ίσως εσύ με το δικό σου τρόπο να τα βγάζεις πέρα και άνθρωποι που έχεις βοηθήσει κατακρίνοντας τους να έχουν βοηθηθεί. 

Έγραψα εδώ να βρω ανθρώπους να μιλήσω όχι να κάνω κόντρες με το ποιος είναι ο πιο ικανός και ούτε για να με νταντέψει κανείς , δεν ζήτησα κάτι τέτοιο. είμαι 31 και ακόμα δεν με έχει νταντέψει κανείς. η συμπόνια, ο σεβασμός η εκτίμηση και η συμπαράση δεν είναι ντάντεμα, και κατά τη γνωμη μου τα δικαιούνται όλοι.

----------


## Deleted-member171215

O χαμος Γονεα δεν ειναι ευκολη υποθεση , προσφατα (για μενα προσφατα ειναι λιγο πριν το τελος της προηγουμενης χρονιας ) Εζησα το θανατο και των 2 γονεων οχι ομως σε εμενα αλλα σε καποιο πολυ στενο και κοντινο μου ατομο . Παρολο που εχασα τον πατερα μου 9 χρονια πριν και δε μπορεσα εστω και μια στιγμη να ξεπερασω τον χαμο του . Η στιγμη ομως οταν μπηκα ξανα στο νεκροταφειο μετα απο τοσα χρονια μου εφερε στην μνημη ολες εκεινες τις ασχημες στιγμες λιγο πριν δωσω τον τελευταιο αποχαιρετησμο στον πατερα μου .... Δεν μπορει κανενας μα κανενας να σου πει πως μπορεις να ξεπερασεις κατι τετοιο . Παντα θα υπαρχουν στιγμες στη ζωη σου ακομα και μετα απο 40 χρονια που θα σου φερνουν στο μυαλο και τους 2 γονεις σου . Η λυπη ειναι μεγαλη και συμπασχω την κατασταση σου διοτι την εζησα και εγω . Ευχομαι ειλικρινα να μπορεσεις να βρεις την δυναμη να σταθεις στα ποδια σου , μην περιμενεις πολλα απο αλλους ο εαυτος σου μπορει να σε σωσει ..... Οσο και πιο κοντα στο μηδεν και αν εισαι προσπαθησε να καθαρισεις λιγο το μυαλο σου και να σκεφτεις εσενα ...

----------


## sot86

elen d nflu και Tsip με ποιο τροπο μπορω να σας στειλω μηνυμα η να σας προσθεσω στους φιλους? Ειμαι καινουργια στο forum θα ηθελα πολυ να μιλησουμε,περναω ακριβως ιδιες καταστασεις

----------

